

Plover: Thought to Text at 240 WPM - ek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpv-Qb-dB6g

======
ColinWright
No, this isn't a mind reading device. It's an open-source, chording
stenography system. Instead of hitting individual keys for individual letters,
you hit chords or keys, and that gets mapped to the text you (hopefully!)
want.

The result is many, many fewer actions to get the same amount of text,
allowing higher output speeds.

Only works on some keyboards, and there are some workarounds for some of the
keyboards that don't fully support chording..

------
Uhhrrr
No links at the YouTube page. I found this neat in-browser demo though:
[http://stenoknight.com/kws.html](http://stenoknight.com/kws.html)

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
There are cheap steno machines, with the proper key layout, for less than 50
on ebay.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
that you could use with plover

